# requesting information with regards to opportunities and info on living in Japan.



## Ben Yoshida

Hello everyone, 

I am a 20 year old university student from Australia, a native english speaker and fluent in Japanese. 

I was wondering what kind of opportunities are there in Japan, with regards to work and so on. Especially with regards to education and tertiary sector employment. 

Although I realize the current economic situation, in Japan, makes it difficult to obtain any kind of employment, I am speculative of the situation at best. 

Any suggestions and info, particularly links to anything helpful with accommodation and work related material will be greatly appreciated. 

I'm willing to do a homestay, cultural exchange, and as I hold a dual citizenship till the age of 22, I can get employment without the necessary paperwork, in regards to Visas and so on. 

thanks in advance for any information. 

have a nice day. 

Yours sincerely 

Ben Yoshida.


----------



## april

Have a look at some online magazines - "Metropolis" for Tokyo and "Kansai Flea Market" for Osaka. 

There you can see ads for jobs, accommodation etc. I recommend staying at a guesthouse when you first arrive so that you can network for jobs and daily living information.

Hope you have fun in Japan!


----------



## gfhawkins

*What kind of opportunities?*

Hi Ben,

What kind of opportunities are you looking for? My background is in Social Work and Psychology, and I recall when I was over there, there were opportunities for student services officers in some of the bigger universities that have students from other countries

Regards,

Gavin


----------



## Ben Yoshida

gfhawkins said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> What kind of opportunities are you looking for? My background is in Social Work and Psychology, and I recall when I was over there, there were opportunities for student services officers in some of the bigger universities that have students from other countries
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gavin


Hello, sorry for the late reply.. 

I studied psychology for one year at MQ uni XD... but anyhow, i can speak Japanese fluently, but cant write well, but am a native English speaker.. so with regards to that, the kinds of opportunities i can obtain, would be, English speaking tutoring or English language tutoring of some kind. 

As the economic situation is Japan is 44/100 (only 44 jobs available for 100 applicants).... well for the native population, and that statistic was released about a month ago. 

So in light of that, i wish to do a cultural exchange with a hostfamily, (which I have now in Kashiwa city, 30 minutes from shinjuku).. and do tutoring at a Japanese university. 

thats what i want to do.. 

oh btw, how do u get a cell phone, (i.e mobile phone), in Japan? after the 2006 debacle, with hacking and telecommunication breakdowns, the government issued a bill, that requires you to have registration... and i think this registration requires you to have a address. 

Is there anyway of getting a mobile phone in Japan, without the "be right there in the country" issue ?

thanks for replying btw XD 

regards 

Ben Yoshida


----------



## donpaulo

Ben Yoshida said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a 20 year old university student from Australia, a native english speaker and fluent in Japanese.
> 
> I was wondering what kind of opportunities are there in Japan, with regards to work and so on. Especially with regards to education and tertiary sector employment.
> 
> Although I realize the current economic situation, in Japan, makes it difficult to obtain any kind of employment, I am speculative of the situation at best.
> 
> Any suggestions and info, particularly links to anything helpful with accommodation and work related material will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm willing to do a homestay, cultural exchange, and as I hold a dual citizenship till the age of 22, I can get employment without the necessary paperwork, in regards to Visas and so on.
> 
> thanks in advance for any information.
> 
> have a nice day.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Ben Yoshida.


I am sure that you will have little problem finding work. It helps to have a degree, but in your situation you are good to go.


----------

